# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - C++ >  C/C++ - PocketPC Version

## chemicalNova

I am not sure if this is the same for Windows/Other Operating Systems:



```

static BOOL IsPocketPC2002(void)
{
	//checks for PocketPC availability...
    TCHAR szPlatform[32];
    OSVERSIONINFO osver;

    GetVersionEx(&osver);
    if (osver.dwMajorVersion == 3 && SystemParametersInfo(SPI_GETPLATFORMTYPE,
        sizeof(szPlatform), szPlatform, 0) != 0 && lstrcmp(szPlatform, L"PocketPC") == 0)
        return TRUE;

    return FALSE;
}
```


Phreak

----------


## CornedBee

The version detection functions are the same for all Windows versions, but of course not for other OSs.

----------

